# Flightless Feral Pigeon



## BBrix (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope I am posting this in the right thread. 
Back in May I found a feral pigeon stranded in my backyard. I'm not sure what happened to her (I think it's a her but I'm not 100% sure), but her wing was injured and she was unable to fly. I have rehabilitated and released a couple of other injured birds I've come across so I took her in and I have been caring for her ever since.
I keep her in a bird cage with fresh food and water on my covered patio and I let her out to stretch her legs for a few hours every day or so, but she is still unable to fly.
I am hoping to find someone willing to take her permanently. I have been caring for her in the best way I can, but I'm not in the position to keep her. I'm located in the High Desert in Southern California, if anyone is interested or has any information for me I would greatly appreciate it.

This is her out pecking around the yard this morning.


----------

